# Tuning up chisels - a quick [probably stupid] question



## HibbittyDibbitty (Jan 16, 2014)

I fully understand how dumb some of you will think I am for asking this question. Trust me, you and I are in agreement. So no need to post a reply telling me as much. Anyway, here goes:

I keep cutting my fingers while sharpening and/or using my chisels. Not on the cutting edge, but on the long edge where the blade's back meets its side at 90 degrees. When I was using cheap-o, big box chisels, I just ran a fine stone over those edges a couple of times to put a little micro-round on the edge, but I've just bought some less-cheap-o Narex and Stanley 750s and I'm hesitant to do the same thing before making sure I'm not screwing up big-time. To my mind, I want the sides to be square to the back, but I can't imagine that it's necessary to have a perfect 90 degree edge all the way from the bevel to the shoulder, right? Am I completely off the deep end here, or is this a common problem?


----------



## dirtycurty (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't help you with your question about chisels, but what I wanted to tell you is that the only "stupid" question is the one you don't ask.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I have the exact same problem when I sharpen and use my Chisels. I had never thought of putting a slight round on the edge. I'll wait and see what others say on the issue but for now I just wrap a bandaid around the offending finger and let the chisel rest on it instead of skin.


----------



## HibbittyDibbitty (Jan 16, 2014)

Agreed, of course. But they can still expose the stupidity that led to them. I'm holding out hope that I'll be vindicated though.


----------



## HibbittyDibbitty (Jan 16, 2014)

> I have the exact same problem when I sharpen and use my Chisels. I had never thought of putting a slight round on the edge. I ll wait and see what others say on the issue but for now I just wrap a bandaid around the offending finger and let the chisel rest on it instead of skin.
> 
> - Airframer


Eric, the fact that I'm not the only one with this problem is just as valuable to me as a quick solution.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

I just try not to cut myself, which usually means being careful when paring. The only reason I can see for keeping it sharp all the way up the back is when you sharpen your chisel to that spot on the chisel it won't be sharp all the way out to the corners. But what can a couple thousandths of unsharpened corners hurt?

I say knock them down with a few swipes, but I'll wait for someone more knowledgeable to chime in as well.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Yep usually a few minutes into chisel use I will see some DNA left on the project. After making sure I was still 10 and 10 I'll notice some slices on the side of my guide hands pointer finger where the chisel rests and slides when paring. Figured I was the only one as well and just chalked it up to me being a dumba#^.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'd leave the last inch or so near the cutting edge alone and round over the rest.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I can only think of one reason for leaving them sharp on the edge. That sharp edge works well when trimming edge banding on plywood. If you haven't done this before, the iron on banding is slightly wider than 3/4 inch ply and sliding the chisel edge along to trim it flush is the best way I have found so far. Of course, you would only need to keep one chisel sharp for that, so I don't see any problem with rounding the rest of them slightly.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I knocked the corners of mine off too. I don't need any part of the chisel that sharp, except for the cutting edge.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't gotten to that situation yet. The edges should be crisp but not sharp like a blade. If it is that sharp just use a leather strop. It will knockdown the sharp edge.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I don't see any issue with knocking down those corners, leaving the last little bit near the cutting edge alone. That crisp, sharp corner is probably the result of flattening the chisel back. At least it shows you did a good job of flattening. 

A couple strokes on a strop or your finest stone sould take the sharp edge off without affecting chisel shape. If for some reason you use up that much chisel in your lifetime, the back would need done again.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Double post


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Triple post-the interwebz has gone nuts.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's what highland hardware has to say about it in the sales blurb on their Narex premium chisels:
"like most chisels, they'll feel better and work better after you've gentled their long edges and flattened their backs."

I assume that means the sharp side edges that I too have been a victim of being cut by. I guess I can't see how they'll work better but it's better than being sliced up. I also just assumed I was the [email protected] that didn't know better, but many of us are learning on our own from the internet instead of from a mentor or shop like back in the day so it's better to ask than not know.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

You can round those edges off. I still need to do that with my chisels, actually. You aren't crazy.


----------



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree with taking the sharp edge off. What I've done is rub some green polishing compound onto a sheet of paper. Wrap the paper around a block of wood and gently swipe the edge of the chisel a few times up to about and inch of the chisel cutting end. The edge will still look crisp but not sharp enough to cut flesh.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I remember the first time I flattened the back of my first chisel: redness and windex all over my diamond stones  Following that, I started using rectangular pencil erasers (2" x 1" types) to push downwards and guide.


----------



## sksk (Feb 2, 2015)

I've had this happen when I have my fingers close to the edge but I'm wondering how far back from the cutting edge you folks are flattening the back? I don't go more than 2 1/2 " or so and only that far to have adequate registration on the 3" wide stone. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ross08 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ever thought of wearing slash prove gloves. 
If I didn't wear them I would have had to go to A&E a few times.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I have the same set of Narex chisels and have noted the same source of excess leakage. After a 9 suture incident 2 years ago, I got some cut resistant gloves to wear when doing chisel work. I actually wear them most of the time I'm using hand tools. They have a non-slip grip and really prevent project staining from unintended contact with cutting edges.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I almost forgot. I solved knipping the fingers by using one of my dial indicator magnetic base. Worked like a charm as it adds weight to the tip area and holds it pretty strong (mostly).


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

There is no need to have, or desire to have, sharp edges on the sides of your chisels. Just take some fine sandpaper and soften those edges.


----------



## makeBrooklyn (Aug 20, 2016)

I guess it depends on the type of cuts your making but for 99.9% it shouldn't matter if you use a stone or some fine grit sandpaper to just knock off the edge on the corners above the cutting edge.


----------

